# VANCOUVER | 1661 Davie Street | 23 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

21 storey and 23 storey buildings
319 rental apartments
three levels of a commercial podium consisting of retail store(s), liquor store and a grocery store
three levels of underground parking




























https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...reet-m-23s-westbank-henriquez-partners.29091/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...reet-m-23s-westbank-henriquez-partners.29091/


----------

